# Amazing Weather, Unusual Experience



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

In Pozos, they say "clima es loco" and this year a real testimony. Yesterday, we had rain, thunder, sleet, hail and finally snow. Woke up this morning to our place and the mountains covered in a couple of inches. I had to run some errands and saw two cars coming down the mountain with snow people sitting on the hood dressed in hats and scarves. This was cute but I didn't think much about it. However on my way to San Luis de la Paz there was a stream of cars with families heading for Pozos. On my way back, I passed the same stream and each of them had a snow person on the hood and it looked like they had a contest as each better done than the next. I've never seen this before, then my 1st Mexican snow but this must be a tradition. Too bad temperature got into 60's and no more snow.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're not quite that cool, but there is snow on 'Nevada de Colima', the inactive volcano. The active one next to it is too warm to get snow! Wish we could pipe some of that heat into our house.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, we're back to our normal weather and outlook for next 10 days looks to be sun, 40's at night and 70's during day. Seems that our most "interesting" weather takes place the 1st half of January with this year exacerbated by the deep freeze in the US.
Real purpose in starting thread was the caravan of cars with snow people. I can just imagine the kids getting into the snow and creating their masterpiece. As i said, each was decorated with faces, arms, caps & scarves.
One of the things that we love about Mexico is the unexpected little pleasures. Really makes the US seem very mundane.
I'm sure we appreciate them more, at least most cases-snow people excepted, than our Mexican neighbors as life pretty tough but we certainly have had some great laughs.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I was vistiing Queretaro and San Miguel de Allende this weekend with my Mexican fiance and her two children. In San Miguel de Allende, there was a car with one of these "snow dolls" on the hood. The chidren went crazy because they have never seen snow in Mexico City.

Since I just came from the deep freeze north of the border ( in Oklahoma we didn't have any days above freezing for two weeks after Christmas, and several days with temps only in the single digits farenheit) I was less than impressed that there was snow in Mexico until I saw the wonder in a childs face to see something as simple as a snowman.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I remembered back to when I was about 5 and we lived in Pasadena, CA. We woke up one morning to a freak snow and three or four generations frolicked for about 3 hhours till it was gone.


----------

